# Anyone ever had a Hurricane or similar Deck Boat?



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Have been looking for a Center Console with certain things that I want amd also the space and appearance that wife wants. I have found a few found a steal last Friday on a Century, but was a few hours late. Scanning 2 daus ago as I do everyday through all the sites, accidentaly clicked on a link for a GS211 Hurricane. I am kinda impressed with the whole thing. But I am wondering how the y handle chop? And or could you pick your days and hit the gulf in one? With 200 on the back, ought to be able to get out there and back quick if it was a good day? Any thoughts on em? Tha ks in advance.



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Opinion: I have used the deck boats in the Freedom Boat Club fleet. They are great for large families or groups. With a 150HP Yamaha, the power seems right but they are not that great for water sports because they tend to be sluggish on corners. If you want a cruiser for a group, they are hard to beat and much better than a straight up pontoon boat - especially if you trailer.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Not really for sports, actually more fishing than sport. But some cruising and some sport maybe? No sking just tubes or something. Like I said was really looking for center console, but just have not found the right one. Any idea how it takes the chop of the bay? Anyone ventured in the gulf with one? Thinking with the flat looking bottom may handle like a skiff?

We have never had a boat without engine troubles, so anything we get will be an improvement!!!!


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Your welcome! We love ours, it's a cross between a cat and a v hull and corners / handles like no other. The front deck is huge with side by side fishing seats, ours has a 70lb motorguide TM that pulls it around great. It seats 10 for fun days. Not sure where Largo is...maybe you can find one closer. I dont think I would take her out in more than 3' though.

http://www.usedboats4sale.us/detail/Used-1995-VIP-Deckliner-224/vVeUkkhrereVUzrhkeVk.html


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

We "baby sat" one for 6 months. The hardest part was adding rod holders but it was pretty comfy.

We ran 3 miles out with ours but only once. It was flat calm and we were with another boat.

Does that trailer have a whinch?? 

I would go for a T-Top instead of a bimini. Less shade but way more fish-ability.


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Here is ours for some better pics of the layout. Like I said the front deck fishes two comfortably (seats are out in these pics) the rear deck also has bases for two chairs and pads that convert it to a sundeck. The boat is 108" wide so there's plenty of room side by side. Aerated livewell. The bimini is HUGE for getting out of the sun. The opposing bench seats seat 3 each and fold in to make a bed.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link Shrapnel, but I found one pretty close. 07 model. 21ft, just under 100 hours on a 200yamaha. I am guessing if it had wings it would fly!!! Lol

Wife is not really liking it, but I think she is looking out for me. I ahve always wanted a CC 21 or bigger, atleast 15 yrs. I think she thinks I am just doing it for her and the kids, idk. But I actually like it. Kids can lay down on the cushions or bring a bean bag to crash on, plenty of room. Could mount a trolling motor as mentioned above. Think there is only one spot for a pedestal on the one I am looking at. But its wide and stable. Awesome bay and river boat. Not sure how a TTop would look on it? Lol never really had one anyway. Idk kicking around the idea.

Keep the suggestions and reviews coming. Thanks guys!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Can't go wrong with a Hurricane, very well built boats.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I agree with shrapnel , I think you found a great boat for your usage. I have owned a Sprint Funsport deckboat, a Hurricane , and a Chaparral. I think the center console 211 and 231 Hurricanes are great boats. Put an I Pilot troll. mtr. on and go ! It will fly with 200 on it ! NOW, it is not a deep V hull fro ride purposes , you will have to slow down in a heavy chop. On the flip side you will be amazed at how skinny you can get while fishing the flats in that boat. Good Luck !


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree with above, I have been on one in a rough chop and we took a LOT of water over the bow. It was not pleasant. On a smooth day though, it was pretty fun


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

We own a Chapparal, (that's for sale actually) http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/5504983826.html

We've taken it out to the Russian Freighter on good days. I wouldn't be afraid of anything under 3-4ft swells, but we usually only picked the best days to go out. It doesn't fish great, but it carries a lot of people and gear and it has some get-up-and-go. 
For a family, you can't beat it. For fishing, there's definitely something better out there.


----------

